# 7.1 Audio output of Asus B85MG motherboard. Fake or real?



## rkumbhar (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello friends,
Finally I am upgrading my PC to new config.
I have bought a Asus B85MG motherboard. 
 I have a Logitech 5.1 audio system and want to connect it to PC. The audio system has 3 pins mainly, Front, back & center.
Now this motherboard has 3 audio ports behind. (I guess that would be Speaker, Mic & Line IN. Correct me if I am wrong) Check this link for images/gallery (*www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85MG/#gallery)
The technical specification of the motherboard says that it supports 8 channel audio (7.1) output. But then how will I be able to connect my 5.1 system with the motherboard. 
I will need to a sound card to connect to my 5.1 system to motherboard.
Am I correct? 
If it is so, why does asus claim it supports 8 channel audio on motherboard whereas they only give output for 2.1 system?

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 21, 2013)

rkumbhar said:


> Hello friends,
> Finally I am upgrading my PC to new config.
> I have bought a Asus B85MG motherboard.
> I have a Logitech 5.1 audio system and want to connect it to PC. The audio system has 3 pins mainly, Front, back & center.
> ...



Found from MB manual , not sure helpfull 

*s22.postimg.org/7jc54pke9/Untitled.png


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

I think after connecting the audio jacks as per the manual OP needs to properly configure those connections using Realtek audio manager from control panel.


----------



## baiju (Sep 21, 2013)

Open the sound control panel and set the speaker settings to 5.1 or 7.1. Now the mic, line in etc. will act as outputs for the different channels.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

baiju said:


> Open the sound control panel and set the speaker settings to 5.1 or 7.1. Now the mic, line in etc. will act as outputs for the different channels.



Where did you get that from? Any proof?

@OP; I think the when they say "supports 8 channel audio", they don't mean that its supplied with enough connectors. Motherboards have an SPDIF header that can be used to get full 7.1 channel DTS, Dolby Digital and WMA Pro audio.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2013)

^^see post by @Rajesh345 above to learn how it is done.


----------

